# java-code mit anderem userrechten starten



## xrax (22. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte einen JAVA-Code von einem anderen JAVA-Code aus starten.
Der  JAVA-Code gehört verschiedene usern. Beide sind auch nicht in einer Gruppe.
Aber ich kenne die Zugangsdaten von beiden.

Normal mache ich das so:
ProcessBuilder proB=new ProcessBuilder("java", "-cp", "/var/test/main.ClientMain...............................");

bzw. aus der shell:  java -cp '.:/var/test/main.ClientMain.........

und erhalte Fehler: Hauptklasse main.ClientMain konnte nicht gefunden oder geladen werden

Kann ich bei diesem Aufruf auch die userdaten name,passwort mitgeben ?

Besten Dank xrax


----------



## sheel (22. Juni 2015)

Hi

a) der Prozess soll mit einem anderen User laufen
b) Die Programmdatei gehört einem anderen User
c) Beides
?


----------



## ikosaeder (24. Juni 2015)

Es gibt reichlich Möglichkeiten.
1. Du gibst allen die Ausführungsrechte.
2. Du erstellst eine gemeinsame Gruppe
3. Du benutzt Sido
4. Du benutzt Acl
5. ...
Was davon am Besten ist hängt vom konkreten Fall ab.


----------

